# Just completed this cardigan



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

I just completed this cardigan in Bernat Alpaca (bulky #5) on my SK -155. I machine washed it and machine dried it. No shrinkage! It came out perfect without any blocking either! The basic pattern for the sweater was done using the KNITWARE software. The design on the cardigan I found it on Pinterest. It's a 12 stitch design.
Alexandra
In CO-MO, USA


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

Lovely sweater and lovely work.


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

WOW that's beautiful. Lovely work.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Alexandra, that is really lovely! A wonderful design and knitting! :thumbup:  Ann


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

It looks perfect


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty work. :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nicely done


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

Perfect :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Lovely design on a gorgeous cardi.
You certainly produce wonderful items using your Knitwear program.


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Your sweater is wonderful- I am sure you are looking forward to Fall so you can wear it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is beautiful!


----------



## HKelley350 (Mar 1, 2015)

Lovely.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Very nice design and looks so soft.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice cardi..........How much yarn did you need for the sweater?


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

That is one beautiful sweater, Alexandra.


----------



## okruger (Mar 2, 2015)

The cardigan looks really nice and it will be lovely and warm and super comfy .


----------



## Auntiesue (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh, that is really a nice sweater!!! I'm inspired!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

Great job, great pattern, beautiful yarn. Superb!


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Love the design and well made too.


----------



## josephine26 (May 30, 2011)

very nice work


----------



## txgigi (Feb 19, 2014)

That is lovely....both cardigan and your work.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Beautiful, beautiful sweater. Wear it with pride and enjoy all the compliments you will surely get.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Beautiful sweater. I am sure you will look lovely in it.


----------



## genivieve (Feb 4, 2012)

This looks fantastic


----------



## Teebird (Apr 21, 2013)

Love your work and sweater.


----------



## rowensky (Feb 12, 2011)

Such a beautiful Cardi, I love the colors also. Great work!!!


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Beautiful cardigan.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

What a beautiful cardigan! Thanks for sharing,
:thumbup:


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

Excellent, really pretty


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Very well done!


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Beautiful! Love the colours. :thumbup:


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Beautiful Great work


----------



## janeknits2 (Feb 20, 2015)

It does not get cold enough for you to wear this in Columbia! Send to Minnesota asap  . Is my envy showing? Truly scrumptious - it will be a joy to wear.


----------



## Smarty (Jul 14, 2015)

Great job would love one for myself


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Love the pattern great job, I love alpaca yarn&#128079;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Beautiful. Everything matches so well.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Very pretty! Great job. It will be nice and warm when those temps begin to drop!


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

Macon said:


> Nice cardi..........How much yarn did you need for the sweater?


I used 8 skeins of natural, and two skeins of lavender to make this sweater.


----------



## Rosalie Courtney (Jul 29, 2012)

Beautiful sweater and super craftsmanship! I too have a bulky 155 and am having trouble casting on. Looked in my book and still doesn't work. ??? It's been quite a long time since I've used it so must be forgetting to do something on my carriage ???


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

The cardigan is beautiful.


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

Now that is one perfectly wonderful sweater!


----------



## janetmk (Apr 11, 2013)

Very nice, I hope you enjoy wearing it too!


----------



## Feather (Feb 23, 2011)

Well done. Live the design work.


----------



## Feather (Feb 23, 2011)

Feather said:


> Well done. Live the design work.


Sorry, Love the design work.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautiful job. It looks like it will be very warm and snuggly for fall through spring.


----------



## Fluffymahoot (Jul 12, 2011)

&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Meemeeto3 (Nov 17, 2014)

Beautiful Job!! Looks like it will be really warm!


----------



## Blue Pearl (Jan 25, 2014)

Your Cardigan turned out so wonderful it's lovely and looks so soft. What method did you use when making the button holes on the rib band?
Thank you for sharing your picture.


----------



## LindaJW (Jan 12, 2014)

It's beautiful! So classic and cozy!

Linda


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Beautiful cardi so nicely done!


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Very nice cardigan!


----------



## MiniHawHaw (Mar 22, 2013)

Beautiful, so professional looking!!
MJ


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Just beautiful. Such courage: To machine wash and dry it!

It scares me to think of it.

I have always made my buttonholes horizontal. I like yours better. What did you do to make them vertical?


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

very beautiful


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

Great work! Looks so nice!


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow, that is gorgeous!! Love the design you used. Classic. Wonderfully knit!!

Marge


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

I am also very interested in the yarn you used.
No blocking, no shrinkage and machine wash and dry.
I think I will be taking another look at that Bernat Alpaca to use on my SK155


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Oooh I like


----------



## showperson (Mar 7, 2012)

Beautiful job.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

WOW - Gorgeous!


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

What a stunning Cardigan, thank you for sharing. From, Quill W-S, Susan, U.K.


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

Connie580 said:


> Your Cardigan turned out so wonderful it's lovely and looks so soft. What method did you use when making the button holes on the rib band?
> Thank you for sharing your picture.


i picked the edge stitches on a circular needle and knitted the buttonband in one piece by hand. The buttonholes are vertical ones.


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

Lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

So professionally looking - excellent job :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## leanne17 (Aug 21, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous, I would love one like that. You've done a brilliant job.


----------



## Lanafay (Feb 2, 2012)

Very nice work!


----------

